# Musings on next project............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Couple of years back I bought two Ruger Three-Screw .357 Magnum Blackhawks, one was 4 5/8", the other 6 1/2", barrel lengths. Both had had the safety conversions installed. i immediately set about correcting this on both guns, and fit Old Army steel grip frames to both guns.

The shorter one I sent of to Dave Clements for a .44 Special conversion, and I've already put just over 2,000 rounds through this gun.

I was thinking of keeping the 6 1/2" gun a .357, but recently have been doing some work with my Colt New Frontier, a 7 1/2" barreled .45 Colt. Nice gun, and I'm getting enamored with the 7 1/2" tube.

So, now I'm entertaining thoughts of mebbe making the remaining gun a .44 Special with 7 1/2" tube. These little frames are sort of growing on me, as most of my shooting has been with the larger .44 Magnum frames. Somehow, these little frames just feel so good in the hand.

Bob Wright


----------

